# GHD Hair Straightners - Inverter/Geny



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Same old problem misses wants to be able to use her GHD straighteners in the MH while not on EHU! So I contacted GHD and their response was:
'We do not recommend using GHD's on either an inverter or a generator and if they are damaged they will not be covered by the warrantee!!!' 

I have read, on here that someone damaged GHD's on a 1Kw geny.

So she needs an alternative. I am trying to work out if it's best to get an inverter (we have 3 x 110amp batts and a 80watt solar panel) or a 1kw geny to power say a 900watt hair dryer?

Any ideas?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Would a gas powered straightener help?

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

See here.

Simple remedies are the best

rumour has it that they can be used for heating up sausages etc.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Put your foot down with a heavy hand and just say NO darling.!!

These odd voltages might mess up your hair..... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

The best way is to leave her at home


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers all, I will pass on the gas straighteners idea, hopefully that will help.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

...it was said to me when I asked the question...

CUT HER HAIR! 

lol

I asked the same thing just the other day, some interesting ideas.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109825-.html

w


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

We went through the same problem.(not that I use them may I add)GHD's require a pure sine wave inverter to start up the GHD's
The gas tongs were un reliable.
We eventually discovered "Freedom 24.7 rechargeable battery straightners which are absolutely super say's Mrs.
Comes with mains and 12v chargers and two battery's and can often be found on Ebay

Soundman


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Wife and daughter have both used theirs on the inverter without any problems over a couple of years now.

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Gas straighteners are ok if you already have straight hair but curly hair they aren't hot enough. 

Greenie


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

I recently bought a Japanese Sanyo Compact Dual Voltage Tourist Hair Dryer (used) of Ebay that dries the other ones hair reasonable well when on mains power.
The spec in the manual states power consumption as 120v/1200w and 240v/600w so I purchased a used Sterling 600w modified sine inverter of Ebay and when the cable+fuse arrive I will give it a try.
I am aware I should have factored in another 100w on the invertor capacity but as it was Sterling and the price suited me I decided to go for it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Like already mentioned, a pure sinewave inverter is required to guarantee not to damage them.


----------

